# Happy holidays



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

Be safe and enjoy your day.

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

MERRY CHRISTMAS 
:xmascandle:FROM CENTRAL LUZON:xmascandle:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas to you, not Happy Holidays. It's Xmas not just a holiday.


----------

